# bank fishing at choke canyon



## lamota4 (Mar 8, 2007)

In a few days i will be heading to choke canyon to do a little fishing and i was wondering if there are some good spots to fish from the bank at calaham for bass and catfish. Im going to make some soured mazie to use also. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I can't answer your bank fishing question. But I can tell you fishing there has been HOT the last week. My father in law and partner have been catching the heck out of Bass in the 4-5lb range, with a couple of 6s in there too the last couple of weeks.


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Was there yesterday. Caught about 25 bass up to 4 lbs in about 3 hrs. Saw a guy on the bank catch 2 bass right to the North of the ramp you are asking about while we were loading the boat. One of them was pretty big. Several tournaments this weekend and lots of bass get released right by the ramps.


----------



## TxSmiley (May 17, 2007)

Good report. You are right, people often forget about all those fish being released right there. What did you catch most of your fish on?


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

TxSmiley said:


> Good report. You are right, people often forget about all those fish being released right there. What did you catch most of your fish on?


Mainly using Zoom 6.5" Watermelon w/blue fleck worms. At least I think that is what color they were.


----------

